

Today is #stalkingstalkerday - trumbitta2
https://twitter.com/search?q=%23Stalkingstalkerday&src=hash
It started in Italy, let&#x27;s make it international!<p>If you are – or have been – stalked, write about it on a blog, facebook, wherever you like best.<p>Know it. Name it. Stop it.<p>Stalkers use the internet and various technologies to better stalk. 
Let&#x27;s use them now to better stop stalkers.
======
trumbitta2
To my best knowing it started in Italy, let's make it international!

If you are – or have been – stalked, write about it in a blog, facebook,
twitter, wherever you like best.

Stalkers use the internet and various technologies to better stalk. Let's use
them to better stop stalkers.

Know it. Name it. Stop it.

